# First Landing Park 12/21/06



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

Headed out and was in the water by 3:00 p.m. and fished till dark....notta, nuttin, skunked . Fished 6" storms, bucktails, stretch 25s around the pound nets with not takers. No birds working from what I saw. It was a beautiful evening nonetheless fishing with my son. He is 15 years old and would rather fish with his ole man than hang with his buddies....for now, so gotta enjoy it while I can. 

Happy Holidays


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

keep up the good work.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Well...you were in the right place doing the right thing...just not the right time. You'll whack 'em next time. Thanks for the report. We may try it again this weekend - depending on the weather...

Ric


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I thought I saw a Yak out that way on my way back in from sea trials on a DDG yesterday. There wasn't much happening out farther either from what I could tell as we passed through the fleet going and coming. Makes not going tomorrow easier since I was denied a hall pass anyway.


----------



## onesix (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice try Dude, must look for the bird action. I checked it out just before noon and it looked dead to me. So did everything else along the north shore. thanks for confirming it and the detailed report.
Were you and your son in a tandem yak? Love to see one of those.

Rick C. is that you I see in those big Navy landing type boats rumbling SE across the Bay?


----------



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

onesix,
no tandem yak, we have two yellow prowler 13s


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I was going to put in at FLSP the other day. Do you guys put in East or West from the entrance?

I've fished there a few times. I remember two long boardwalks leading onto the beach. Again, one of them was East and one was West of the main entrance. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

Newsjeff,
we launched from the boardwalk right next to the visitors center. It was't that bad but then again there were two of us. It would be really easy with a cart EXCEPT when you get to the end of the boardwalk at the beach you have to lift your yak above the railing, which might be tough depending on how heavy your yak is, hope this helps. We are going to be fishing from Va to the OBX all next week, I'll post when and where if you or anyone else is interested in joining us.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Out of curiosity, when you go out at First Landing, do you use the North entrance on Shore Drive or the South entrance at 74th (or whichever) street?


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

North entrance, but there's two entrances across the street from each other. You want the one with the campsites, the one that faces North. The other entrance that you referred to and the "South-facing North entrance" both put you in at The Narrows, and that would be an incredibly long paddle to get to Cape Henry.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

The bond that you share with you son while fishing will be something he will always remember long after you are gone.


----------

